# Need to find a refiner or someone to work with me



## stewiestew (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys I need to find a refiner or someone to work with me, maybe toll refining not sure the best way to do it. I have a lot of silver plated pins, contacts, boards, etc... that I would like to get refined. Is there someone on the board that is good at refining silver and would like to work with me in getting this silver plate refined. Not sure who to contact or the best method to refine. Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 3, 2016)

stewiestew said:


> Hey guys I need to find a refiner or someone to work with me, maybe toll refining not sure the best way to do it. I have a lot of silver plated pins, contacts, boards, etc... that I would like to get refined. Is there someone on the board that is good at refining silver and would like to work with me in getting this silver plate refined. Not sure who to contact or the best method to refine. Your help would be much appreciated.



It is hard for both parties to make money off of silver plated items. You might want to post some pictures of what you are dealing with.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Also roughly where in the US are you located?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 3, 2016)

What this silver plated pins come from?


----------



## stewiestew (Jul 6, 2016)

It is mostly pins from cisco chassis and connectors from old gov. test equipment that I have been buying from auctions. I am located in louisiana. I will get some pictures when I have some free time.


----------

